# Just Du It - Experimentation in Adaptation



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for checkin in. 

With all this talk of the IronMag Competition, I figured Id throw my hat in. I realize I won't beat anyone, but its all about progress for me. 

Current stats:

Height: 6'4"
Weight: 258ish (with coat, etc)
Bodyfat: Unknown

Left Upper Arm: 17"
Right Upper Arm: 17.5"
Left Fore: 14.5"
Right Fore: 14.25"
Chest: 47" 
Neck: 18"
Left Calf: 18"
Right Calf: 17.5"
Left Thigh: 27"
Right Thigh: 27.125"
Armspan: 6'5"
Foot: Size 13
Waist: Size 36

This was my first time ever measuring, so I may have messed up. I did it with a string and ruler, I dont have a tape. 

My strengths: tricep, chest, traps, calves
Weaknesses: back, delts

My goal is for more strength than size. But at the same time, I wouldn't mind more size. My short term goal is losing cutting while at least maintaining strength and size. 

My background: I lifted on a lifting team in high school, focusing on bench, squat, and powerclean. After kicking ass my sophomore year, I got lazy and lost motivation. I then went to a regimented academy, where I was forced to be in good shape. After a year, a huge friend of mine got me back into lifting. I lifted without the right education for a while, and really only became as serious as I am now about a year ago. 

Currently, I am all about trying new lifting schemes and changing things up. Ive done a Max-OT type of workout for a while, so I am trying to find a new way of doing things. 

So now that ya all know about me, I hope ya enjoy following along, and I hope you guys can help me out as I go along. Feel free to ask me questions, give me advice and recommend new things. Thats what this is for, and I hope ya enjoy following along.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

A picture from last Saturday in the city.

And one from graduation, this past June.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome to the Competition! You'll do great I'm sure. Looking forward to following along in here. So is that your wife or gf in the pic?


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Competition! You'll do great I'm sure. Looking forward to following along in here. So is that your wife or gf in the pic?


Thanks Rock.  

 Thats no wife. Thats my girl, it'll be 3 years at New Years. I'm 22 now, and I've been friends with her since I was 15, so I'd guess I have a guess as to what marriage feels like...

But hey, thanks for stoppin by, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Today is Thursday, but Ive kept track of my lifts, so Ill post them. Im currently running a 4 lifts per week schedule, Mon-Fri, with Wed off. 

On Monday, I did chest and bis. I took last week off to nurse a shoulder injury, so I figured Id do some low volume this week, to come back slow. 

Barbell Bench-

45x10 (just bar)
135x10
225x15
255x15

Preacher Curl-

105x10
105x10

Wrist Curl-
(with barbell, in front of me, roll it up and in)

155x20
165x15

I warm up with about 5 min on the bike, and I stretch after lifting.

I found it pretty amazing how little weight I could lift once I upped my rep range. I am used to lifting heavy for 4-7 reps, and I am used to a much heavier weight. But, it was a great workout, and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

And Tuesday - I did legs.

I got this idea from Duncans Donut, and it kicked my ass. I could honestly say that I have never had a more difficult leg workout. It was great, and Im still sore on Thursday.

Warmup on bike - 5 min.

Squat - 
45x10
185x10
335x18

Leg Press (high feet)-

365x10
365x10
356x10

Extensions - 

265x10
265x10 (with 2 second hold)

Calves on Leg Press-

365x10 (w/hold)
365x10 (w/hold)
365x10 (w/hold)

After lifting, I came home, and my legs were tight, as always. But, when I tried to run up the stairs, my leg literally gave out and I fell. Ya, it was a rough one. 

I was going to do some bike riding at the gym yesterday (Wednesday), but I didnt because my legs were still real weak. 

Tonight, Ill be lifting my back. Wish me luck, its a weak point.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 4, 2004)

i think you should do some kind of hamstring exersize on leg day


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

du,

Nice workouts !  

255 x 15 !!!  damn ,  what is your max ?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 4, 2004)

27" thighs, 18" calves.. You are huge.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> i think you should do some kind of hamstring exersize on leg day


Hey ihateschoolmt. 

I do, somewhat. Placing your legs high on a leg press puts more stress on the hams and glutes. It works your quads pretty hard too, but I use it for my ham lift. I hate leg curls with a passion. 

Every other week or so, Ill throw in SLDL's for hams. I love em, but its tough to do those and GM's for lower back.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> du,
> 
> Nice workouts !
> 
> 255 x 15 !!! damn , what is your max ?


 Thanks GW. I appreciate ya stopping by. 

I have absolutely no idea what my max is, and I have virtually no way of figuring it out. I lift without a spotter, without a partner, and there arent many people at my gym. So, its tough. 

Sorry I couldnt answer your question.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> 27" thighs, 18" calves.. You are huge.


I try. Gotta figure though, I'm 6'4", so I dont look as big as you'd think. 

Thanks for stoppin in though. 

Send John H. my regards.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

My workout tonight was a rough one, I am not too happy with it.

I worked my back. Its a weak point, so I try to hit it a little more. 

Pulldowns-
45x10
135x10
220x12

Bent-Over Rows- 

205x10
205x8

Wide Grip Pullups-

1x3, focusing on the negative

Goodmornings-

10x135
10x135
10x135

Dumbell Shrugs
10x160
10x180


Overall, I am not happy with tonights workout at all. I had some nausea from the BO Rows, and that just made things worse. I lacked motivation, and just couldnt move the weight the way I wanted to. Im not happy. But, such is life. I will do better next week.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

Looking big man...gl in the competition.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking great in here. Those are some great weights man! Do you use straps on Back day?


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking great in here. Those are some great weights man! Do you use straps on Back day?


 
The back weights suck.  

LOL, Im just not happy with them, and I hate how I feel when I work back. As for straps, I dont use them. I only use a couple pieces of equipment for assists. I use a belt when Im doing heavy squats (usually just my last two sets). I used to use wrist wrap gloves for overhead dumbell movements, because my wrists couldnt stabilize them very well, and if I i drifted outside the correct plane, Id lose it. I don't use them anymore. I have a couple sets of straps, and might use them in the future, but don't really need them yet. 

I thought this would be a funny picture - its my AM supps and pills.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Looking big man...gl in the competition.


 
Thanks DD. Im sure Ill lose some inches as I cut. Good luck to you too, should be fun. I dont plan on even coming close to winning, etc. Its just all about progress for me, and Im using it as motivation. Its good so far. 

But hey, thanks for stopping in, I appreciate it. And of course, any suggestions, questions, etc... feel free.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey, compared to me that's a pretty good back w/o! I just ditched the straps (again) so all my weights are down for back, LOL.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, compared to me that's a pretty good back w/o! I just ditched the straps (again) so all my weights are down for back, LOL.


It could very well be that I just dont do well with back workouts. I guess its nto as much about how much weight I move, its more how I feel when Im doing it. Im definitely going to change things up next week in my back workout, maybe I can find something new that'll hit me hard and feel decent. We'll see. 

I've never used straps, so can't really relate. Does it really do much for your lifts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I've never used straps, so can't really relate. Does it really do much for your lifts?


It helped alot for me. My grip really suffers my lifting. Especially with Deads and Rows.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> It helped alot for me. My grip really suffers my lifting. Especially with Deads and Rows.


Thats cool. Im thinking about starting p/rr/s next week, as my shoulder is feeling much better (flax oil is amazing). I might try out some straps next week on back day. Ive never used them though, so itll be funny to watch me try to figure them out.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Tonights workout - Delts, Tris, and Bis

I started off with 5 minutes on the stationary bike to warm up.

Seated Military Press - 
45x15
225x12
235x10

Close Grip Bench Press - 
45x10
205x15

Overhead Tri Extensions (Dumbell with full stretch) - 
80x15

Dumbell Curls-
40 pounders X 15

Overall, I feel like it was a good workout. I couldve gone up in weight in the tri extensions, and if I had a spotter, i couldve gone up in weight on the CGBP. Next time, I need to go probably ten pounds lighter on the Mil Press, to get more reps. 

Overall, I feel good about it. Now, Ill take the weekend off.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 6, 2004)

> Overhead Tri Extensions (Dumbell with full stretch) - 80x15


That's just disgusting.  I"ve never seen anybody do anything close to that


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

That's a pretty impressive MP also. Great job!


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's just disgusting. I"ve never seen anybody do anything close to that


Hey Luke, good to see ya here

I use the 80lb dumbell, just one though. I use both arms for the tricep extentions...... Were you thinking they were single arm?


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That's a pretty impressive MP also. Great job!


Thanks Rock. Military press has always been a strong suit for me. I used to work my ass off doing hammer mil press... slightly leaning back. I developed strength using that in college. I have to say, I liked it a lot better than straight mil press, although Im growing quite fond of the bar. 

My other delt lifts arent quite as strong though... so Im lacking there.

Thanks for stopping in again Rock, always good to see ya here.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

Impressive weights.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 7, 2004)

Your MP is looking solid my friend.  More than solid, it's looking awesome.

What are your deadlifts like?  335 x 18 on squats is a terrific number.  I'm glad you liked my leg workout   You're weighin 255, what is your goal at the end of the comp?  Good luck man.


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Your MP is looking solid my friend. More than solid, it's looking awesome.
> 
> What are your deadlifts like? 335 x 18 on squats is a terrific number. I'm glad you liked my leg workout  You're weighin 255, what is your goal at the end of the comp? Good luck man.


Camaro - Good to see ya in here. Im followin along in your journal as well, Im glad to see HIT influencing more and more people. I myself am just recently learning about it, much in part to your brother. Thanks for the compliment, and thanks for comin by.

Duncans D - Thanks, I appreciate it. I honestly do not know what my deadlifts are. I have never really done them. I worked powercleans in high school, but thats where the similarity ends. I am hoping to get them into this coming weeks back workout. As a result, I will move back to Friday, since legs are on Tuesday. That leg workout seriously kicked my ass, I would not want to do deads even two days later. 

As for a goal weight - I really dont know. Id love to stay the same weight, but lose the fat and gain the muscle. At the same time, Id also be very happy gaining weight, as long as it is lean. 

I appreciate you stopping by, and I'm glad you are such a fan of HIT. Even after just one week, I think it is for me. Thanks boss.


----------



## cman (Nov 9, 2004)

Are you a NAVAL Officer? looks like in pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

What's going on in here, LOL  Where's the w/o's?


----------



## Du (Nov 24, 2004)

Ughhhhhhh...

I havent lifted in 2.5 weeks. I started working, and Ive been leaving at 6am and getting back at 8pm... I cant get myself to lift. 

Ill get there....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh, sucks buddy. Hope things lighten up soon! Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

You've got some huge ass arms buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You've got some huge ass arms buddy


Who are you talking to Luke?


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What's going on in here, LOL  Where's the w/o's?


I was thinking of starting a new journal, but someone else tried it and proved it a bad idea, so Ill stick with this one.  


WORKED OUT TONIGHT!!!! 

First day back in a long time. It was one of the toughest workouts in a long time, just because my cardiovascular conditioning isnt there anymore. I needed it though, I needed a kick in the ass to make myself eat right and get back in there more. Here is what it looked like:

Warm up: 8 min on stationary bike
Dumbell bench: 75s X 12
Dumbell Row: 75s X 12
Dumbell Mil Press: 65 X 12
Overhead Tri Ext: 65 x 12
                        65 x 11
Dumbell Curls: 35s x 12
                    45 x 12

End of story. 

The bench was tough. The bottom of it was easy, but upper half was severely lacking. That was my limiting factor - the upper half. 

Row wasnt bad, although I just about failed at 12. 

Mil press wasnt bad either, I prolly coulda gone a few more reps. 

Tri extensions - the first set was tough, but the second was too easy. I just burned out at the end of the 2nd set. Definitely more weight next time. 

Curls - way too easy. I need to use more weight next time, prolly at least to 50lbs each dumbell. 

For some reason, Ive lost a lot of strength all over, except not as much in bi/tri. Im not uspet about that, jsut gives me a better starting position. 

Overall, Im in a mixed mood about this. Im glad to be back and glad to be lifting, but not impressed with my loss of strength. 

Thank God for muscle memory, right?


----------



## BOBCAT (Jan 5, 2005)

Just remember what I told you matt...

You will get there bro..I told you about muscle memory and how effective it is out of personal experience...If you keep up, you will easily go back to where you were before within 2 weeks...

The most important thing is to eat a lot of protein and get enough cals and rest as well...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, that's still a great workout and heavier than I can go. Important thing is your back in the gym lifting, you'll surpass where you were in no time.


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

BOBCAT said:
			
		

> Just remember what I told you matt...
> 
> You will get there bro..I told you about muscle memory and how effective it is out of personal experience...If you keep up, you will easily go back to where you were before within 2 weeks...
> 
> The most important thing is to eat a lot of protein and get enough cals and rest as well...


Ya, hopefully muscle memory will get me thruogh this. Im pretty upset with myself for letting it go so long, but ive had a lotta other shit goin on. But, Im back now, and with good diet and consistent heavy and intense lifting, ill be back sooner than later. 

Good to see ya in here Berk, hope ya enjoy this place.


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, that's still a great workout and heavier than I can go. Important thing is your back in the gym lifting, you'll surpass where you were in no time.


Everyone is at differentl levels naturally, so comparing me to you or you to Mike Mentzer doesnt really apply. That line of thinking may work for some people, but not me. 

If it were my first post ever, Id be happy with it. But, I know I could do more, and I know where I was 6 weeks ago. Let me tell you, Ive gone downhill. 

But showing up, like you said, is step one. Continuing to show up and get in there and lift is whats important, I completely agree with you. 

You like my comment about multiple journals?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Notice I didn't comment about YOUR comment on multiple journals?!?


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Notice I didn't comment about YOUR comment on multiple journals?!?


I wasnt really considering another journal, it was just a comment to bust you balls.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I wasnt really considering another journal, it was just a comment to bust you balls.


I know smartass!!!   

You know, I've had quite a few layoffs in the past year because of my elbow. I had my bench up to 275 (which is amazing for me) and almost everytime I start back after a layoff, 185 seems impossibly heavy for me. Usually in less than a month, I'm back to where I normally am and sometimes farther. I know you know that crap, just reinforcing it!!


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I know smartass!!!
> 
> You know, I've had quite a few layoffs in the past year because of my elbow. I had my bench up to 275 (which is amazing for me) and almost everytime I start back after a layoff, 185 seems impossibly heavy for me. Usually in less than a month, I'm back to where I normally am and sometimes farther. I know you know that crap, just reinforcing it!!


That is a damn good weight. I know waht you mean though, Im just bein rough on myself. In all honesty, I am pretty upset about goin on this long without liftin. But, thats the last Ill bring it up.

Speaking of your elbow - I got pain in mine today. Right above the elbow on the outside.... is that tendonititis like yours? Its not very comfortable.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just coming by to thank you for the information.  I didn't want to write this in Rock's journal, since this is not about him or his training, so I figured I'd do it here personally (or as personally as this can get...).
I am going to read the info. and get a better idea.  Looking at the time spent by Rock in these workouts, I figure that there is very little rest between sets, which is what I need the most, since I have to drop, what, a gazillion pounds...actually I want to reach my 200 pound goal before my children grow old......je je
Anyway, thanks again for the info.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> That is a damn good weight. I know waht you mean though, Im just bein rough on myself. In all honesty, I am pretty upset about goin on this long without liftin. But, thats the last Ill bring it up.
> 
> Speaking of your elbow - I got pain in mine today. Right above the elbow on the outside.... is that tendonititis like yours? Its not very comfortable.


Don't hurt your elbow buddy!!!! When in your w/o did it start to hurt? I have pain there sometime, my entire arm is fu*ked up so I have pain in different places at different times.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Just coming by to thank you for the information.  I didn't want to write this in Rock's journal, since this is not about him or his training, so I figured I'd do it here personally (or as personally as this can get...).
> I am going to read the info. and get a better idea.  Looking at the time spent by Rock in these workouts, I figure that there is very little rest between sets, which is what I need the most, since I have to drop, what, a gazillion pounds...actually I want to reach my 200 pound goal before my children grow old......je je
> Anyway, thanks again for the info.


Hey Tony, don't worry about time in the gym. HIT is by far the best way to build muscle, which in turn will help you lose weight. And you can spend more time in the gym doing cardio if you need to. You rest inbetween sets enough to catch your breath and make the next set count, but you only do 1 set per exercise. You should be in and out in 20 min.


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Don't hurt your elbow buddy!!!! When in your w/o did it start to hurt? I have pain there sometime, my entire arm is fu*ked up so I have pain in different places at different times.


It hurt just a little doin tri extensions, but wasnt bad. It wasnt till I got home that it actually hurt. Today, its just sore, along with my low tri. I am sure, after time, itll go away. 

At least, thats my hope.


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Tony, don't worry about time in the gym. HIT is by far the best way to build muscle, which in turn will help you lose weight. And you can spend more time in the gym doing cardio if you need to. You rest inbetween sets enough to catch your breath and make the next set count, but you only do 1 set per exercise. You should be in and out in 20 min.


Why exactly did you decided against HIT? Any particular reason, or just wanted something new?


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Just coming by to thank you for the information. I didn't want to write this in Rock's journal, since this is not about him or his training, so I figured I'd do it here personally (or as personally as this can get...).
> I am going to read the info. and get a better idea. Looking at the time spent by Rock in these workouts, I figure that there is very little rest between sets, which is what I need the most, since I have to drop, what, a gazillion pounds...actually I want to reach my 200 pound goal before my children grow old......je je
> Anyway, thanks again for the info.


Not a problem boss, not at all. Ya rest time is low, supersets are almost a focal point. There are many, many variations around the same theme, and the best way to go is to read up on em all and decide your own route. 

You ever check out Max-OT cardio? Thatd be best to lose your gazillion pounds.  Worked well for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Why exactly did you decided against HIT? Any particular reason, or just wanted something new?


I just like spending more time in the gym. I'm sure I'd get much better results from HIT but I don't want to give up my gym time. That's when I feel relaxed inside if you know what I mean.

Tony would hurt himself on Max OT at this point. He's just returning from an injury and shouldn't go to heavy right now.


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I just like spending more time in the gym. I'm sure I'd get much better results from HIT but I don't want to give up my gym time. That's when I feel relaxed inside if you know what I mean.
> 
> Tony would hurt himself on Max OT at this point. He's just returning from an injury and shouldn't go to heavy right now.


I hear ya, thats a good reason. I feel the same way, but I just make for a long warm up and cooldown. Im sure itll get to me more sooner than later.

I didnt know about the injury. I was suggesting Max-Ot Cardio though, not max-ot lifting. Either way though, he'll get just as hurt lifting HIT as Max-ot. Ya know what I mean? So i dont think either is a good option.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

IMO HIT can be pretty safe. I mean it helped me keep lifting last time when my elbow was at it's worst. Just don't pick a weight that you fail early in. I could be wrong, it happened once before  

But yeah, Max OT Cardio would be good for Tony most definately!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Not a problem boss, not at all. Ya rest time is low, supersets are almost a focal point. There are many, many variations around the same theme, and the best way to go is to read up on em all and decide your own route.
> 
> You ever check out Max-OT cardio? Thatd be best to lose your gazillion pounds.  Worked well for me.


I'll give that a shot thanks....I just bought the HIT book.  Gonna get some reading now so that next week I can get this rolling....
Thanks again for all your help, I'll read about Max-OT cardio.  I just hope that I won't die of a heart attack.....LOL


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

Du/Rock -- I felt some discomfort in my left elbow today similar to what yours was like Du.  I tried jumping up in weight which was far from a good idea.  Hopefully its just some slight discomfort and all will be well in the morning, but I'm taking my advice from you and staying off of it over the weekend.


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Du/Rock -- I felt some discomfort in my left elbow today similar to what yours was like Du. I tried jumping up in weight which was far from a good idea. Hopefully its just some slight discomfort and all will be well in the morning, but I'm taking my advice from you and staying off of it over the weekend.


Hows it feel after the week off? Any better? 

Mine are good.


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

Another WO tonight. Thats like 2 in a week!

Warm up on recumben bike: 5 min
BB Bench: 45x10, 135x10, 225x10
DB Mil Press: 60s X 12, 65s X 12
Overhead Tri Ext: 60x12, 70x11
DB Curls: 40s X 12, 40s X 10
Dips: BW x 4 (slow negatives)
EZ Bar Preacher: 105x12, 105x12, 105x8

And thats all she wrote. 

No supplements today, aside from a protein bar tonight. I plan on getting back on protein, creatine, and B vitamin this coming weekend. 

Ill be online all weekend, as Im on duty for work and need to be at my desk a lot. Just so ya know, so ya dont think of me as attached to my comp.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey, nice w/o Du! And 2 in a week, we're picking up  So your working all weekend? I'll be in and out, with the wife.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice w/o Du! And 2 in a week, we're picking up  So your working all weekend? I'll be in and out, with the wife.


Hell ya. But guess what- I did another one today.  


Ya its pretty pathetic. We're gettin excited over being in the gym twice in a week.  

Yep, been workin all weekend. Pretty much turned me into a post whore. Im almost to 2000.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

*Another Workout*

Another workout today - as I had to stay around my house for work, I figured Id get in a good workout. 

My back is going to be a focus for me for a little while, as its somewhat lagging behind. I never trained back until prolly 2 years ago, before which I was a chest/bi/tri/delt kind of guy. We've all been there. But as a result, my back hasnt made quite as much progress at the rest. So to make up for it, as I said, Ill be focusing a little more on it. 

Heres how it went:

Bent-over Cable Pulldowns:
10x45
10x135
10x165

Stiff-Arm Pullovers
60x10
65x8

Good-Mornings
45x5
135x10
145x9

Reverse Pec Deck
75x10

Shrugs
195x10
195x9

Pretty good workout, all in all. The goodmornings were painful as hell, but thats a good sign on GMs, theyre not easy. Im beginning to like SA Pullovers. 

Tomorrow is a day off, just hangin out. Ill begin eating right, and keeping a log, starting Monday (at least thats the plan). 

No supplements still, start that Monday too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hows it feel after the week off? Any better?
> 
> Mine are good.


Seems to be alright.  I did some light deadlifts last week, I will see how I feel tommorow, but I am leaning towards getting back into the heavy days.

Good looking workouts.  Get back in that routine, buddy.  Get going!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice w/o buddy. Are you still going HIT style?


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Seems to be alright. I did some light deadlifts last week, I will see how I feel tommorow, but I am leaning towards getting back into the heavy days.
> 
> Good looking workouts. Get back in that routine, buddy. Get going!


Sounds good. Mine went away within days, but I babyed it for those days. 

Thanks for eggin me on, I do need it. 

Hows the winter treating you up there? (I dont miss the cape weather at all.)


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o buddy. Are you still going HIT style?


Thanks Rocco. I am doing a hodge-podge sort of workout. I am going with some good intensity. The problem is though - I cannot fail because I dont have a spotter. And I go to a YMCA, there are very few people who actually lift. Its mostly older people who are doing cardio, etc. So I cant be asking for a spot. 

However, there are some I can fail on, and I hit those to failure. 

So for now, I am doing a mix up. Its definitely working, Im sore as hell today. I think that is best though.... Ive read a lot about PRRS, about MaxOT, about HIT... and I sortof incorporate them all and mix it up in my head. 

Its experimentation in adaptation.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Another workout today - as I had to stay around my house for work, I figured Id get in a good workout.
> 
> My back is going to be a focus for me for a little while, as its somewhat lagging behind. I never trained back until prolly 2 years ago, before which I was a chest/bi/tri/delt kind of guy. We've all been there. But as a result, my back hasnt made quite as much progress at the rest. So to make up for it, as I said, Ill be focusing a little more on it.
> 
> ...


Good workout!!! Good mornings absolutely KILL my back. Havn't done those in like Months. Keep it up brother, lookin good!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I cannot fail because I dont have a spotter. And I go to a YMCA, there are very few people who actually lift. Its mostly older people who are doing cardio, etc. So I cant be asking for a spot.
> Its experimentation in adaptation.


I know the feeling. Fortunately I have a workout partner (my Dad) so whenever I need a spot, he's right there. Here's a trick I tried in the past though if he was not available. I would go to where I knew that would be my last rep by myself. Then I would lower it just enough to put the load on the muscle and hold it till I thought I was going to scream. Then rack it. you'd be suprised how much that shreds your muscle!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I know the feeling. Fortunately I have a workout partner (my Dad) so whenever I need a spot, he's right there. Here's a trick I tried in the past though if he was not available. I would go to where I knew that would be my last rep by myself. Then I would lower it just enough to put the load on the muscle and hold it till I thought I was going to scream. Then rack it. you'd be suprised how much that shreds your muscle!!!


Ill try that on Monday and see how it goes. Ill be sure to let ya know. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

Re-did my MP3 player today. I use it only in the gym, so this pertains to it. 

1. And Oceans - Odious
2. Angeldust - Blackrain
3. Archenemy - We Will Rise
4. Avantasia - Chalice Of Agony
5. Dragonforce - My Spirit Will Go On 
6. Heaven Shall Burn - The Weapon They Fear
7. Iron Savior - Never Say Die
8. Korn - Word Up
9. Metallica - Am I Evil
10. Metallica - Dont Tread on Me
11. Metallica - Enter Sandman
12. Metallica - Eye of the Beholder
13. Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire
14. Metallica - For Whom The Bells Toll
15. Metallica - Fuel
16. Metallica - Ride the Lightening
17. Metallica - Seek & Destroy
18. Nightrage - The Tremor
19. Power of I and I
20. Rammstein - Amerika
21. Trapt - Still Frame

This is my gym music. Im a very laid back and relaxed person, so I really need heavy shit to get the tunnelvision goin in the gym. Once I started listening to music there, everything has changed. I honestly dont think I can get a good lift without it.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

Ya boss, lifted tonight. Chest day. 


Started off with like 4 min warmup on the recumbent bike. 

DB Bench 
70sx10
80sx8
90sx5.5 (Failed on the 6th)

DB Incline
60x10
70x8
80x7

Cable Crossovers
50sx10
70sx8
75sx7

And thats it. My stomach was a little upset, probably from the creatine. 

Today I ate:
-60mcg clen
-1 protein shake w/ 5g taurine
-Protein Bar 
-Meatball Sub 
-1 large bowl chili
-PWO protein shake
-& Ill probably eat somtehing before bed

Also, about 10g creatine mono before lifting. Ill take a multi before bed. 

All in all, a decent workout. My intensity was good toward the beginning, but I began losing it when my stomach and head started bothering me. It happens. Im in a better spot now than I was 2 weeks ago. 

Also though, my shoulder is hurting. Ive got a bad type of arthritis, and its killing my shoulder. So, thats gonna hold me back fora  few days. 

Tonight was a good night.


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

Tri's/Bi's last night. 

Warm up: 5min on recumbent bike
Skullcrushers: 75x10, 95x8, 115x6
CG Bench: 135x10, 185x8, 205x6
DB OH Tri Ext: 65x10, 70x8, 75x6
DB Curls: 40sx10,  45sx8, 50sx6
DB Preacher Curls: 35x10, 40x8, 45x 6
CG Bench: 205x4
Cable Pushdowns: 150x12
BB Wrist Curls: 135x12, 155x8

Although I feel it was a high volume WO, it was a good one. Obviously, my weights have gone down since before my timeoff, but its not too bad. 

My gripe is that I dont have a workout partner, and I cannot go to failure. 

I forgot to try the tip I was given the other day, about holding it.... maybe Thurs night. 

Tonight, I play basketball, its my off day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, another w/o. What the hell is happening?  Nice w/o buddy. I don't have a w/o partner either but I kinda like it that way. Tri's and bi's together, great feeling eh?


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, another w/o. What the hell is happening?  Nice w/o buddy. I don't have a w/o partner either but I kinda like it that way. Tri's and bi's together, great feeling eh?


Im gettin back in teh habit, thats whats happening. 

There are definitely highs and lows about lifting alone. I love lifting alone, except that I cannot fail. But, I can turn my music loud and not be bothered, I can do things at my pace, I dont have to help anyone else, etc etc.

Its nice to lift with a friend once in a while, but I prefer to lift alone. 

Tris and bis together - definitely a good feeling.


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

BOBCAT said:
			
		

> Just remember what I told you matt...
> 
> You will get there bro..I told you about muscle memory and how effective it is out of personal experience...If you keep up, you will easily go back to where you were before within 2 weeks...
> 
> The most important thing is to eat a lot of protein and get enough cals and rest as well...


Muscle memory is carrying me through. Its been about a week since you posted that, but Im already starting to come back. Its great, Im lovin it. 

Where you been boss?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Re-did my MP3 player today. I use it only in the gym, so this pertains to it.
> 
> 1. And Oceans - Odious
> 2. Angeldust - Blackrain
> ...


   No KISS?!!?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Tri's/Bi's last night.
> 
> Warm up: 5min on recumbent bike
> Skullcrushers: 75x10, 95x8, 115x6
> ...


Du, great workout, puttin up some weight!!!  Awesome on the Preacher curls, I have alot of troube on that, kinda tweaks my elbows, ya know?


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Du, great workout, puttin up some weight!!!  Awesome on the Preacher curls, I have alot of troube on that, kinda tweaks my elbows, ya know?


Hey thanks man. 

Preacher curls, one arm at a time, with dumbells have become a lift I really like. It is an isolation movement, but it is one that has given me some great "tear-age" in my biceps. Im definitely growing there, and I feel it is largely due to the intensity of those preacher curls. 

As for the elbows, that only happens when I use a bar. Using dumbells has helped avoid a lot of joint problems that I have all the time, as I can adjust for more of a natural movement. Try it with DB and see how it works for you. Just remember, one arm at a time.


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No KISS?!!?


No, no KISS. However, I do have "God Made Rock and Roll" here on my comp. Its not exactly a lifting tune though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks man.
> 
> Preacher curls, one arm at a time, with dumbells have become a lift I really like. It is an isolation movement, but it is one that has given me some great "tear-age" in my biceps. Im definitely growing there, and I feel it is largely due to the intensity of those preacher curls.
> 
> As for the elbows, that only happens when I use a bar. Using dumbells has helped avoid a lot of joint problems that I have all the time, as I can adjust for more of a natural movement. Try it with DB and see how it works for you. Just remember, one arm at a time.


I will definately give that a whirl!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> No, no KISS. However, I do have "God Made Rock and Roll" here on my comp. Its not exactly a lifting tune though.


   Definately NOT a lifting song!!!   Try "GOD of Thunder" or my personal favorite to lift to "Larger than life" It's on the Double Platinum album!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Heya man...glad to see the journal up and running again.  Some solid w/o's!!

What are your goals for march 6th?


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Definately NOT a lifting song!!!  Try "GOD of Thunder" or my personal favorite to lift to "Larger than life" It's on the Double Platinum album!!!


I might check that out for next time I refill my Mp3 player... its not gonna be for alittle while though. 

Thanks man.


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya man...glad to see the journal up and running again. Some solid w/o's!!
> 
> What are your goals for march 6th?


Ya its good to be puttin it back up. Thanks man. 

My goals - just to get bigger. I dont care much for being cut, its not my style. I just wanna be as big as I can be.


----------



## BOBCAT (Jan 19, 2005)

SUP MATT!!!

I have been over at BB.COM for a long time bro.. Anyway, I am really glad to see you are making great progress....definitely making a brother proud... Keep up the good work...

As a matter of fact, you might come back stronger than you were before...its possible...just do what you normally do bro...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ya its good to be puttin it back up. Thanks man.
> 
> My goals - just to get bigger. I dont care much for being cut, its not my style. I just wanna be as big as I can be.


Ahh yes my mentality for march 7th and on LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Du, Just got done entering my cardio and stuff, Did ya try the Tip on chest tonite? Just curious if ya thought it was a waste of time or a decent technique!!! Hope it helps


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

HELLO!!!! echo.....echo....

Workouts?!?


----------



## Du (Jan 25, 2005)

Ive been workin out, did a good back/delt lift last Thurs, an awesome chest/bi lift yesterday...

I jsut havent had the time to enter it in ehre.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well c'mon buddy. Post'em!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I jsut havent had the time to enter it in ehre.


He's slackin...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> HELLO!!!! echo.....echo....


----------



## Du (Jan 25, 2005)

Alright, Ill post what I can remember

Last thurs, i worked back with a little delt. 

Decent lifts. 

Yesterday, did chest and bis. 

Decline bar bench, up to 255x7
Flat DB Bench, up to 90'sx 6
DB Flyes, up to 40sx6

Db curls, up to 50sx8
DB Preacher Curls, up to 50sx6

BB Wrist Curls, up to 135x12


It was a pretty good workout, all in all. The Decline bench did a number on my shoulders, which I can feel today. 

DB Mil Press, up to 85sx6
DB Delt Flyes, up to 30sx6
BB Upright Row, up to 115x6
Front Plate Raise, 45x8

My shoulder joints are killing me, so I cut this one short. Im taking tomorrow off to try to heal it abit. We will see how it goes. 

On a better note, a guy at the gym wants to run a cycle with me. Wicked good!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> .
> Decline bar bench, up to 255x7
> The Decline bench did a number on my shoulders, which I can feel today.
> My shoulder joints are killing me, so I cut this one short. Im taking tomorrow off to try to heal it abit. We will see how it goes.


Dude!!!, thats some serious weight to me on the Decline. My shoulder would blow out of the socket. I cannot do decline work too much as it shreds my shoulder also!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice w/o's. How's the shoulders doing? So a guy wants to run a cycle with you?! Are you going to do it?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

A cycle of what Du?


----------



## Du (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's. How's the shoulders doing? So a guy wants to run a cycle with you?! Are you going to do it?


My right shoulder is killing me. I lifted last night, was going to back/tris. However, after a few sets on tris, I decided not to do it anymore, the pain was too tough in my shoulder. Not too cool. 

So I did:

Pushdowns: up to 170x10
CG bench: 45x6  
DB Overhead Ext: 1-armed: up to 45x8
Pushdowns: Superslow (15 second) negatives: 90x4, 90x6

The superslow negs were phenomenal. Ill be including them as much as I can from now on. Its great, I highly recommend it. 

But ya, I quiet after doing them, and my shoulder is killing me today. 


As for the cycle, who knows what Ill do. He was all about it though.


----------



## Du (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> A cycle of what Du?


Creatine. With a PCT of glutamine and ZMA.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Creatine. With a PCT of glutamine and ZMA.


But don't you wanna be "natural" ?


----------



## Du (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> But don't you wanna be "natural" ?


Im supernatural.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Like Lionelle Richie?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> My right shoulder is killing me. I lifted last night, was going to back/tris. However, after a few sets on tris, I decided not to do it anymore, the pain was too tough in my shoulder. Not too cool.
> 
> So I did:
> 
> ...


Same shoulder that bothers me!!! So you recommend the superslow negatives huh? Will have to try that sometime!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Same shoulder that bothers me!!! So you recommend the superslow negatives huh? Will have to try that sometime!!!


Ya boss, it really  sucks. It hurts bad, its tough to even take my shirt off. Itll get better, I just gotta give it down time.

But ya, definitely try the super slow negatives, youll thank me later.  




You gonna join team DuRock?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ya boss, it really  sucks. It hurts bad, its tough to even take my shirt off. Itll get better, I just gotta give it down time.
> 
> But ya, definitely try the super slow negatives, youll thank me later.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, sometimes I have to hold my arm up in the shower with the other one!!! Will try the superslow negs!!!
Killer name, where do I sign up!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Du IT.  Du IT  Du IT!


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Du IT. Du IT Du IT!


Mountain Du - Du the Du. 

Just Du It.


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya, sometimes I have to hold my arm up in the shower with the other one!!! Will try the superslow negs!!!
> Killer name, where do I sign up!!!


Im followin your journal, but let me know how it goes. Im hooked.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Im followin your journal, but let me know how it goes. Im hooked.


Will do, er......... should I say, Will Du!!!  
Did you get a chance to try that technique I told ya about? Holding in flexed position till you cannot take it anymore? Just curious if it works for you!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 19, 2005)

SO...... 

How ya all doin? Ya its been a while. 

Shoulder injury, then the flu.... 

Ive bene liftin on and off, but havent posted anything. Ive lost 10lbs in the past month, Im down to 245. Clean diet, but also the flu. 

So, I lifted today, heres how it went:

BB Bench: 
135x10 warmup

DB Bench: 
60sx10
80sx9
90sx7

DB Flyes:
30sx10
40sx8
50sx6

DB Curls:
20sx10 warmup (I used PFunks pink vinyl dumbells for this one)
40sx10
45sx8
50sx5 failed

Wrist curls: 
105x10
115x8
120x6

DB 1-arm preachers: 
40x10
45x6
50x5


Overall, good workout. No supplementation, other than multi and sulphur. 

We'll see how posting my workouts go, Ill try to keep on this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yipee! Your posting again  Looks like a good w/o. So how are you feeling now? Congrats on the weight loss


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Brother Du, thats a good lookin w/o there!!! Sorry to hear about the shoulder injury and flu, those are making a serious go-round here lately   Glad your back at it. Look forward to keeping up with ya


----------



## Du (Mar 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yipee! Your posting again  Looks like a good w/o. So how are you feeling now? Congrats on the weight loss





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Du, thats a good lookin w/o there!!! Sorry to hear about the shoulder injury and flu, those are making a serious go-round here lately  Glad your back at it. Look forward to keeping up with ya


*Rocco:* 
Hey I thought YOU were leavin. LOL. Couldnt stay away, eh? You love us too much.

The weight loss wasnt intentional. I definitely lost size while sick for 2 weeks. I mean, I couldnt eat for about 5 days, I lived on apple juice and chickenbroth. Itll come back solid. Good to see ya here. 

*Arch:*
Shit happens, shoulders get hurt easy, and I had no control over the flu. Im better now, thats what counts. 

Your journal has been lookin solid, youre makin progress. Good to see you here as well.

--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Im plannin on getting back on the simple supps like whey and flax soon, maybe after Mondays WO. 

Hey if I start slackin and not postin, eatin like shit etc, feel free to kick my ass.


----------



## Du (Mar 21, 2005)

Another workout: Back

21 March 2005

===========================================
Rope pulley rows
(similar to a pulldown to the front, except with more ROM)
70x10
120x10
160x8
180x6
195x6 (full stack, couldnt go higher)

BW Pullups
BWx3

DB Pullovers
45x10
50x8
55x6

Face Pulls
125x10
145x8
165x8

BB Shrugs
145x10
========================================

Cant complain. Weights not the biggest. Doesnt feel like I worked em. Hopefully Ill feel better tomorrow. 

I tried, for the first time, Cytogainer PWO. Some 55-odd pro-cals with malto. Tastes good, but is sittin like a rock.

On a lighter note, I weighed in a 243 tonight, which is 3 lbs ligher than Saturday morning.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 21, 2005)

Glad to see you fired up the Journal. Looking forward to following the progress.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

'bout Time BUDDY!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Lookin Good Du!!! Finally someone like me with BW Pullups, I so suck at those!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin Good Du!!! Finally someone like me with BW Pullups, I so suck at those!!!





			
				LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Glad to see you fired up the Journal. Looking forward to following the progress.





			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> 'bout Time BUDDY!


*Arch:* Damn right. They suck, but theyre great. Know what I mean? I mean shit, Im pullin up about 245lbs. That aint half bad. Same with you. 

*LiftinBear:* Ya, I kinda missed it. Im glad you stopped by, checkin my game out. I hope ya pick up a little motivation and drop some advice. 

*Lyuk:* Light weight son, light weight. 


Good lookin out boys.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 25, 2005)

Whats new in here?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Whats new in here?




Your post 


  sup Du...de


----------



## Du (Mar 25, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> sup Du...de


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Hows it goin Du?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>




What do you think he's compensating for?


----------



## Du (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Du?


Just hangin out. Got good and drunk last night, suffering through a meat-less day today. Id be out, but Im on duty for work.  


What about you guys? How ya all doin?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Doin Good, My oldest and his girlfriend took my daughter out to eat with them, so I have the computer for a while!!! Just hangin out, relaxin


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just hangin out, relaxin


Just hangin out, maxin, relaxin all cool? Shootin some bball outside of the school? 

Another WO today, not half bad. 

Shoulders / Triceps

DB Mil Press
35sx10
60sx10
70sx8
75x6
80sx5 (lost a little form on this one)

DB Delt Flyes
25s x 10
35s x 6 (too much)
30s x 8 (too little)

Skull Crushers
85x10
95x8
105x6

Overhead DB Press
65x10
75x8
80x6

DB Curls
35sx10
45sx8
45sx10

Felt a bit weak today, dunno why. I usually wear my gloves w/wrist wraps when I do OH presses, but didnt today. The weights are much easier to control with the wrist wrap. 

On a side note - Im thinkin bout goin back on an organised program. I figure either a Max-OT style program or a modified HIT. What do ya think?? Lets hear your vote.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

HIT!!! I have never tried Max-OT, so honestly I do not know about that one. Have tried HIT though and really enjoyed it. Seems like everyone is wanting to change thier routine. Sweet, we can all begin together.
BTW, Your w/o rocked there Brother Du!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> HIT!!! I have never tried Max-OT, so honestly I do not know about that one. Have tried HIT though and really enjoyed it. Seems like everyone is wanting to change thier routine. Sweet, we can all begin together.
> BTW, Your w/o rocked there Brother Du!!!


You think I should go with HIT? Ive dabbled with it a little.... I like it, and for a few reasons. 

First off, the intensity is nice. You walk out feeling like you paid your dues today. 

Second, I like that I dont have to spend as much time in the gym. Thats a big thing for me, I dont have much time during the week. 

Lastly, I like that it isnt high volume; its quite the opposite. Ive got bad joints, so the less volume the better. 

When you startin your new one?


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 26, 2005)

Any good links for HIT ?
I'd like to learn about it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice w/o's in here. I think you should go with HIT also


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Any good links for HIT ?
> I'd like to learn about it.


Try these my friend. 
Dr Ellington Darden: http://www.drdarden.com/index.jsp
Natural Strength http://www.naturalstrength.com/research/detail.asp?ArticleID=207
Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty: http://www.mikementzer.com/

Arthur Jones developed HIT, training the Mentzer brothers, Casey Viator, Sergio Oliva, and many other greats. Mike Mentzer ran away with his own interpretation of it, calling it Heavy Duty. Dorian Yates was a huge fan of it in the late 80's, and used it to scuplt his was to Olympia.


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's in here. I think you should go with HIT also


Well thank you sir. 

Hows your liftin goin? Still lookin at competing soon?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Starting My new one Monday. I outlined it in my journal, check it out and let me know what you think!!! Yes, I agree with all your points about HIT, Go for it Brother Du


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Try these my friend.
> Dr Ellington Darden: http://www.drdarden.com/index.jsp
> Natural Strength http://www.naturalstrength.com/research/detail.asp?ArticleID=207
> Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty: http://www.mikementzer.com/
> ...


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Starting My new one Monday. I outlined it in my journal, check it out and let me know what you think!!! Yes, I agree with all your points about HIT, Go for it Brother Du


Nice, I think Ill do the same. I have off from work monday, so I might go in during the day. 

When you did HIT, did you do whole body workouts? What kind of frequency?

Im lookin forward to it.


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> du510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty good source. Ill tell ya though, Im lookin more forward to doin them than you are to readin them. 

Glad to see ya along for the ride.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nice, I think Ill do the same. I have off from work monday, so I might go in during the day.
> 
> When you did HIT, did you do whole body workouts? What kind of frequency?
> 
> Im lookin forward to it.


3 days a week. I split Uppers/Lowers
I picked 3 exercises per Bp, 1 set each exercise to failure.
Alternated between uppers/lowers
ex.
Mon-Uppers
Wed-Lowers
Fri-Uppers
Mon-Lowers
Wed-Uppers
Fri-Lowers
etc.
I did cardio on tues,thurs,and sat
Hope that helps


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thats a pretty good source. Ill tell ya though, Im lookin more forward to doin them than you are to readin them.
> 
> Glad to see ya along for the ride.


yup I'm on the ride and I'll be watching. Your the guy that pushed (inspired)  me to lift heaviier...so I'll be watching your W/O's


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Well thank you sir.
> 
> Hows your liftin goin? Still lookin at competing soon?


Naw, since I started this new job I've been working crazy hours. Great pay but not so conducive to bodybuilding


----------



## Du (Mar 27, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> yup I'm on the ride and I'll be watching. Your the guy that pushed (inspired) me to lift heaviier...so I'll be watching your W/O's





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Naw, since I started this new job I've been working crazy hours. Great pay but not so conducive to bodybuilding


*LB:* It'll be a good ride, I promise. Less reps and more weight - thats what youll see.   

*Rocco:* Yea, I hear ya. Thats the EXACT situation I was put in in November/December. Tough as hell to get in there and have any energy. Give it time, relax, and youll grow comfortable with your schedule. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Matt  
I didn't even know that you have a journal .. Im soo slow   

oh, and *Happy Easter  *


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Matt


----------



## Du (Mar 27, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Matt
> I didn't even know that you have a journal .. Im soo slow
> 
> oh, and *Happy Easter *





			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey Matt


*Sara:* Hey Sara  Ive had this puppy for some months now. I just dont always post in it. I figure I will be for a while to come now, though. Happy Easter to you too.  


*Luko:* Bienvenido a mi diario. Necisito nuevos zapatos. Feliz Pascua


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

He estado aquí antes de mi hermano.  Usted está loco.  Pienso que el sara tiene gusto de usted.  Estoy riendo.  No sé mucho sobre los zapatos.  ¿Cómo sobre este ejemplo fino abajo?


----------



## Du (Mar 27, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> He estado aquí antes de mi hermano. Usted está loco. Pienso que el sara tiene gusto de usted. Estoy riendo. No sé mucho sobre los zapatos. ¿Cómo sobre este ejemplo fino abajo?


Can you blame her?  


Donde estan mis pantalones?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

found em'


----------



## Du (Mar 27, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> found em'


Phew, thank you. Can you send em my way? Its cold. 


Edit: Picture wont work.  http://www.dannemiller.net/images/Costa_Rica/costa_where_are_my_pants.jpg


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

For $10 Biyatch


----------



## Du (Mar 27, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> For $10 Biyatch


Nah, not worth it. I kinda like goin commando anyways. Drugs are bad, mmk?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

'ya can't say fuq, mmmmKay'


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Brother Du!!! Did ya try the HIT today?


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Did ya try the HIT today?


Yessir. Here is how it went:

Warmup on recumbent bike: 
5 min

Leg Ext:
210x12

Leg Curl:
180x12

Squat:
225x10

Standing Calves:
225x15

DB Pullovers: 
75x10

Incline BB Bench:
185x9

BO Row:
105x10

1 Arm Tri Ext:
40x18 right arm
40x14 left arm

BB Curl:
95x9.5

Trunk Curls:
20xBW

Tonight was more about finding the right weights than it was moving plates. Even still, Im unhappy with both my squat weight and my bb bench weight. Ive never handled the incline bar well, today was no different. 

Overall, decent WO. Good day 1. Day two - intentions for Thursday night.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

I thinks thats a heck of a place to jump in and start!!! HIT is not easy, and like ya say its more about feel than plates!!!
Great W/O IMO!!! and a FB one at that, you are a stud!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 28, 2005)

> Squat:
> 225x10


awwww COME ON wuss!


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> awwww COME ON wuss!


I know, I know. However, Ive come up with a list of excuses for you:

1. It was my 3rd lift working legs. 
2. I havent worked legs in months. 
3. Ummm...... Ive got a case of the Mondays?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, don't forget about my post Brother!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I thinks thats a heck of a place to jump in and start!!! HIT is not easy, and like ya say its more about feel than plates!!!
> Great W/O IMO!!! and a FB one at that, you are a stud!!!


I didnt forget ya. 

It is just that - a start. Day one. I am anticipating both strength gains and comfort gains next time around. Then its all better from there. 

Was it awkward for you on your first day doin it? Its a lot different than what Im used to, ya know?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> .
> 3. Ummm...... Ive got a case of the Mondays?




no, shit no, I beleive you get your ass kicked for sayin' something like that


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> no, shit no, I beleive you get your ass kicked for sayin' something like that


"Hey Luke - quick - channel 29. Theyre doin a breast exam, man!"


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yessir. Here is how it went:
> 
> Warmup on recumbent bike:
> 5 min
> ...


 
So much going on in here I missed your workout. Nice job! Why the different weight on the Triceps? 

180 on the leg curls...you must be hanging on tight to that bench


----------



## LW83 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, it was a little awkward, but you'll get it!!! You'll start taking it and running the board now Brother Du, watch and see!!!


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> So much going on in here I missed your workout. Nice job! Why the different weight on the Triceps?
> 
> 180 on the leg curls...you must be hanging on tight to that bench


Thanks man. 

The weights were the same on the Tri-extensions. The reps were different. Worked em to failure, so I really dont know why. I am happy with 14 though. Happy.... but not satisfied. 

As for the 180 - thats dat dere light weight. 

Seriously though - that is one of my FAVORITE lifts.... I coudve done more and intend on doing more next go-around. Except next time, Ill do it AFTER I squat. As you can tell by my squat weight, pre-exhausting quads isnt a good thing mentally. 

Check the numbers next go-around.


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes, it was a little awkward, but you'll get it!!! You'll start taking it and running the board now Brother Du, watch and see!!!


Good, good. At least its not just me. 

Whaddya mean, "runnin the board"?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Whaddya mean, "runnin the board"?


Whoopin ARSE!!!  
Do you have a target range to fail on for your lifts?
I used 8-12 for uppers (8 being almost too heavy, 12 being perfect but up the weight ONLY after I hit 12 twice)
12-20 for lowers (same as uppers)
That was just how I did it, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 29, 2005)

Polar bears are hot.


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whoopin ARSE!!!
> Do you have a target range to fail on for your lifts?
> I used 8-12 for uppers (8 being almost too heavy, 12 being perfect but up the weight ONLY after I hit 12 twice)
> 12-20 for lowers (same as uppers)
> That was just how I did it, just my 2 cents!!!


Hahaha. I hope so. 

I do have a target range... and oddly enough, its exactly what you posted, 8 - 12 reps. If I cant get 8, then I need to drop a few lbs. If I can get 12, I need to add weight. I do that for both uppers and lowers though. 

Similar to max-ot, with the 4-6 rep range. 

Works for me. Hows the club roster goin?


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Polar bears are hot.


I disagree.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Works for me. Hows the club roster goin?


Thats all that matters!!!
So far, it's just the 3 of us, FUnc17, you, and myself!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I disagree.




Polar bears are 'cool'


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Polar bears are 'cool'


I'll go with that.


----------



## Du (Apr 2, 2005)

So I did another HIT workout last night.... ended up puking. I lost my index card showing my weights, so Ill post when I find it. 

Was intense as hell though.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 2, 2005)

... you must've been looking in the mirror too much


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 2, 2005)

I want to check out this most recent workout.  Find that card.


----------



## Du (Apr 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I want to check out this most recent workout. Find that card.


Found it. 

I got to the gym about 19:15, but hadnt eaten since lunch time. Wasnt happy about it, but I couldnt do much (was too busy at work).

Weight before lifting: 244lbs

Warmup
5 min on upright bike

Squats - 285*13
BB Calves - 305*20
Leg Ext - 225*12
Leg Curls - 180*15

2 min rest

DB Bench - 75s*13
DB OH Press - 65s*12
BB Rows - 135x12 (my LEGS failed)

4 min rest

DB Curls- 40s*13
BW Pullups (long neg) - BW*3

Then I was dead. 
Ill write more about this later, its time for bruschetta chicken.


----------



## Du (Apr 2, 2005)

Mohegan Sun again tonight.... talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Phoenix87 (Apr 3, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> DB Bench - 75s*13
> DB OH Press - 65s*12
> BB Rows - 135x12 (my LEGS failed)



Hey Du, Did you win big last night???? 
Just curious, you said your legs failed doing upright rows??? Excuse my for my igrorance I'm still pretty new to half these terms.... Pretty impressive!!!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 3, 2005)

Phoenix87 said:
			
		

> Hey Du, Did you win big last night????
> Just curious, you said your legs failed doing upright rows??? Excuse my for my igrorance I'm still pretty new to half these terms.... Pretty impressive!!!!!


Not even close. I didnt do bad though... only walked about about $100 down. Thats not bad at all.

They were actually bent-over rows, not upright. Upright rows work your delts, BO rows works your back. When you do BO rows, your knees are bent, and my legs gave out(due to my squat / ext / curls from earlier). I think I might switch to cable rows next go-around to avoid this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats a great workout.  Are you doing full body HIT workouts?  If not, any reason as to why you combined back and legs on the same day?


----------



## Du (Apr 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thats a great workout. Are you doing full body HIT workouts? If not, any reason as to why you combined back and legs on the same day?


 
Im tryin to. 

Friday, I got every major bp except tris, but those were hit indirectly w/ OH press and bench. 

Ill keep adjusting my lifts as I go along and grow more comfortable.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

Du, Incredible w/o there Brother!!! I can only say...........


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

how many days per week will you be training?  will you be logging it everyday?  and finally why a full body as opposed to a split possibly push/pull/legs routine?


----------



## Du (Apr 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Du, Incredible w/o there Brother!!! I can only say...........


 
HAHA. Thank boss, I try. 



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> how many days per week will you be training? will you be logging it everyday? and finally why a full body as opposed to a split possibly push/pull/legs routine?


Im planning right now on twice a week for a bit. Depending how I progress and feel, I may move it up to 3x per week. Only time will tell. 

I do plan on logging it everytime. It helps me the change in my numbers.

Ive never done a full body split before, I wanted to try it. Let me tell you though, its pretty f'in tough. After my first WO, my mentality was a "fuck this" type of attitude, and I swore it was my last full-body hit workout. But, I did it again Friday, and am seeing progress already. 

Ive thought about a push/pull/legs scheme, but I think Im going to ride this out for a while. See how it goes, and only change when either the time comes where it is necessary, or when I get bored. We'll see.

Thanks for checkin in guys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2005)

Great last w/o in here Du! Are you going to up the weight some so you fail in a lower rep range or are you wanting it higher?


----------



## Du (Apr 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great last w/o in here Du! Are you going to up the weight some so you fail in a lower rep range or are you wanting it higher?


Holy shit, youre alive!

Thanks boss. 

Im lookin to keep my failures within 12-20 rep ranges. I know its wide, Ill narrow it as I grow more experienced with this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Holy shit, youre alive!
> 
> Thanks boss.
> 
> Im lookin to keep my failures within 12-20 rep ranges. I know its wide, Ill narrow it as I grow more experienced with this.


Yeah I'm alive LOL. Just some problems, but hey- who doesn't  I think that's a good range to start with, I remember I was hitting between 10-20 LOL when I was doing HIT. How's it working for you so far?


----------



## Du (Apr 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm alive LOL. Just some problems, but hey- who doesn't  I think that's a good range to start with, I remember I was hitting between 10-20 LOL when I was doing HIT. How's it working for you so far?


Thats right. Everyone's got their cross to bear.

HIT is treating me okay so far. I like the results, feeling-wise. Im tellin ya though, its hell on my stomach. Every workout so far, I get insane nausea. Thats a major downfall. 

I intended on lifting last night, but was called into the city at the last min for an important meeting.... at Yankee Stadium. Yep, I got VIP seats right behind the Sox dugout.... watched the boys beat up on the Sox a lil bit. Awesome game, then a big veal dinner in the city afterwards. Great day all in all.

So, I lifted tonight. Here si how it went-

Weighed in at 246

Warmup
5 min on bike

BB Calves
355*19 w/hold

Leg Ext
225*16

Leg Curl
210*16

3 min rest

BB Bench
225*9 (embarassing)

DB Mil Press
65s*9

Rope Pulls (like a cross between rope cable rows and face pulls)
170*19

4 min rest (nausea kickin my ass at this point)

Rope Pushdowns
150*13

DB Curls
40s*15

Then I went into the locker room and put my head between my legs. Im seriously reconsidering this whole HIT thing as a result of the nausea caused by it. I hate the feeling.

On a positive note, I tried the Maximum Pump samples... took 3 pills (half serving) before lifting... its a hell of a pump. Its honestly some really good stuff. 

Started lifting at 19:13, ended at 19:43. Half hour workout. 

We'll see when I go back again.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Brother Du, don't give up on HIT. I remember going through the same thing. It will pass, hang in there!!!
Awesome W/O too there Brother


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

Full body workouts must be extremely taxing.  I say split it up...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2005)

You can do like I did, an upper/lower split. And alternate the two w/o's!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You can do like I did, an upper/lower split. And alternate the two w/o's!!!


I think that is a great idea. That's what I did when on HIT. Makes a difference. Also, are you drinking anything during your w/o? Maybe some ICE or even a bit of Dextrose and protein could really help that naseau.


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Full body workouts must be extremely taxing. I say split it up...


They are. Have you ever tried them? Im seriously considering a split, but would like to keep at this for a little while longer at least.


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You can do like I did, an upper/lower split. And alternate the two w/o's!!!


I might. Im also thinking about an amended HIT routine - working each BP every two days for one heavy set each. I have the plan as a word document, its looking pretty solid. I might post it for you and others to critique. Would that be ok?


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think that is a great idea. That's what I did when on HIT. Makes a difference. Also, are you drinking anything during your w/o? Maybe some ICE or even a bit of Dextrose and protein could really help that naseau.


Rocco - how long did you work HIT for? I remember you doin it, but dont remember how long. I remember you missed spending time in the gym, so you changed out. In your time doin it, how did you like it?

While lifting, I just drink water. Nothin more. Should I?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rocco - how long did you work HIT for? I remember you doin it, but dont remember how long. I remember you missed spending time in the gym, so you changed out. In your time doin it, how did you like it?
> 
> While lifting, I just drink water. Nothin more. Should I?


I did HIT for about a month. I really liked it but I split upper and lower. I drink ICE which is a mix of BCAA's and I don't get as sick in the gym as I used to. I definately recommend it or something of the sort


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Matt!! 
I'm glad your PMs working


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> While lifting, I just drink water. Nothin more. Should I?


I use to drink gatorade every so often if I was doing an intense w/o.  The water would make me worse sometimes with all the intense lifting the gatorade would help settle my stomach.  You could try that.

W/o's are looking really good bro...keep it up!  What are your current goals?


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I did HIT for about a month. I really liked it but I split upper and lower. I drink ICE which is a mix of BCAA's and I don't get as sick in the gym as I used to. I definately recommend it or something of the sort


Nice... So you worked your legs a hell of a lot harder than your upper body, eh? Sounds rough.  

I'll spend the day tomorrow thinkin of somethin to sip on other than water....


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Matt!!
> I'm glad your PMs working


I had this gut feeling that it was you!


----------



## Du (Apr 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I use to drink gatorade every so often if I was doing an intense w/o. The water would make me worse sometimes with all the intense lifting the gatorade would help settle my stomach. You could try that.
> 
> W/o's are looking really good bro...keep it up! What are your current goals?


I'd prefer apple juice over gatorade any day. I might try that. 

I definitely think the water is playing a role.... but I need to keep hydrated, I sweat like a whore in church while lifting. 

Thanks, I appreciate the positive remarks. My goals are same as always... just to lift heavy and feel good. Nothin more, nothin less.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2005)

Never tried a full body workout, nor do I ever want to.  On my leg day alone, I am left walking like a bitch for the next 3-4 days which wouldn't allow for proper recovery to work them out every other day.

 Post that routine, I'd love to see it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I'd prefer apple juice over gatorade any day. I might try that.
> 
> I definitely think the water is playing a role.... but I need to keep hydrated, I sweat like a whore in church while lifting.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the positive remarks. My goals are same as always... just to lift heavy and feel good. Nothin more, nothin less.


Yea try some juice or something.  You could just bring your normal water then a bottle of juice and every so often take a sip of the juice just to settle your stomach.  My cousin use to do that..I would just do gatorade which was maybe 3 times in a year or deal with it.  

I never enjoyed full body w/o's....just couldn't get into them.  I like upper/lower splits but never a full body w/o.  I stay away from em lol.

I love your goals heh...those will be mine once I start training again.


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I had this gut feeling that it was you!



Well, I'm glad to see you there


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

Brother Du, definatly post your w/o routine, sounds pretty interesting!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea try some juice or something. You could just bring your normal water then a bottle of juice and every so often take a sip of the juice just to settle your stomach. My cousin use to do that..I would just do gatorade which was maybe 3 times in a year or deal with it.
> 
> I never enjoyed full body w/o's....just couldn't get into them. I like upper/lower splits but never a full body w/o. I stay away from em lol.
> 
> I love your goals heh...those will be mine once I start training again.


I might. Probably apple juice. I used to take creatine/grape juice before lifting and didnt get nausea, but I wasnt lifting HIT either. I haven't taken my creatine/grape juice cocktail in months now, though... so who knows. Im lifting again tomorow, Ill try it. 

Maybe V8?


----------



## Du (Apr 8, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Never tried a full body workout, nor do I ever want to. On my leg day alone, I am left walking like a bitch for the next 3-4 days which wouldn't allow for proper recovery to work them out every other day.
> 
> Post that routine, I'd love to see it.





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Du, definatly post your w/o routine, sounds pretty interesting!!!


*Sox:* Well right now Im lifting twice a week, so I get a few days in between. Monday/Thursday or Wenesday / Saturday. Usually a few days in between, its not as rough as one would imagine.

*Arch:* Ill attach it, it does seem good to me. 

This routine is somewhat of a variation on HIT / DC / etc.... 

All mass (compound) movements work in warmup sets, then a heavy set. 

For example - Mondays

"Incline Press - 4 sets 8 rep range"
That means 3 warm up lighter weight sets of 3-4 reps, then one full weight set of 8. 

The isolation movements - work the heavy weights to fail at each set in the intended rep range.

I hope my explanation makes at least a little sense. Just let me know if it doesnt.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks very interesting buddy. Now, that one "working" set... is that HIT style or to failure ( I think there's a big difference). If it's HIT style I'd say it's overtraining, just to failure  I'd really like to see how you like it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I might. Probably apple juice. I used to take creatine/grape juice before lifting and didnt get nausea, but I wasnt lifting HIT either. I haven't taken my creatine/grape juice cocktail in months now, though... so who knows. Im lifting again tomorow, Ill try it.
> 
> Maybe V8?


I never did grapejuice and creatine.  I ussually would just down some with water.  Maybe once I start it up again I'll try it out heh.

V8....hmm that sure would coat the stomach LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2005)

That looks like an interesting w/o there...just sorta your own mixture of things huh?  Damn Im so jealous I can't lift yet heh....man I feel it just a few more week and I think I'll be at it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Brother Du, that w/o looks pretty intense, are the only sets you take to failure the last working set? I'm interested to see how that routine goes.

On a different note, I take "Glutamine Select plus BCAA's" by Beverly International. It has 5 grams of Glutamine and 3 grams of BCAA's per serving. I take 2 servings and sip on it during my w/o. Helps keep me from getting too queasy.

Also, what brand of Pump did you take. You said it worked pretty good? I'm just kinda leary about those products, ya know!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Also, what brand of Pump did you take. You said it worked pretty good? I'm just kinda leary about those products, ya know!!!


*Rocco & DB:* Im thinkin about startin monday now with this new scheme. Ill let ya all know how it goes. 

*Arch:* I took Rob's Maximum Pump. Stuff is pretty good. i dont like NO2 products, but I like how this feels. Not sure if I will purchase it or not, it is still in "trial phase". 

My lifts today went OK. Nothing special, nothing great. I brought my brother down to the gym to get his "walkthrough" so he can use the weights. At my gym, ya gotta be 14 to lift, and ya gotta take that walkthrough. Hes been itchin to get in there, so now he can. 

Weight
246

Warmup
5 min on bike

Lifts Start- 12:42

Leg Ext
240*11

Leg Curls
225*16

2 Min Rest

DB Flat Bench Flyes
40s*14

Rope Pulls
150*16

2 min Rest

Preacher DB's
40*19 - Right arm
40*18 - Left arm

1-Arm Pushdowns (Cable)
70*15 - Right arm
70*20 - Left arm

Lifts Finish - 1:05PM

Eh.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Du!!! Your legs are phenominally strong, 240 extensions and 225 leg curls..........


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 10, 2005)

Seems like a lot of volume.  Only one day off, HIT style training?


----------



## Du (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Brother Du!!! Your legs are phenominally strong, 240 extensions and 225 leg curls..........


Thanks man, but I those weights are no good for me. Happy, but not satisfied. Never satisfied. 

Id love to find my extension max. Maybe one day when i got nothin to do.


----------



## Du (Apr 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Seems like a lot of volume. Only one day off, HIT style training?


Well, its not exactly HIT. The higher volume is extrememly light weight... but then one heavy set to failure. Youre lookin at 6 or so heavy lifts per day, less than Im doin now. 

Then Id only be hittin each BP twice a week, same as Im doin now. 

The only difference is that the new one gives me a light weight warmup and splits my workouts in half.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

The more I look at the new routine Brother Du, the more I like it!!! I say *GO FOR IT!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The more I look at the new routine Brother Du, the more I like it!!! I say *GO FOR IT!!!*


I agree. Keep us posted too because if it works for you I'll try it


----------



## Du (Apr 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The more I look at the new routine Brother Du, the more I like it!!! I say *GO FOR IT!!!*





			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree. Keep us posted too because if it works for you I'll try it


Consider it done. Tried it tonight. 

*11 April 2005*

247 lbs

Warmup on bike:
5 min

Start time: 19:17

Incline DB BP:
35s*4
45s*4
65s*4
90s*8

WG Pulldowns / Pullups:
60*6
80*4
120*5
BW*3 + BW*2 negatives

1 Arm DB Row:
35*6
45*6
70*9

Skull Crushers:
55*5
75*5
95*5
125*8

Lateral Raises (Drop Set):
30s*12
25s*9
20s*8

End 20:00

I like it. Feelin good, no nausea. Allll good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

looks like a real good workout there.  With the back/chest workout, are you adding any supersets into your routine?  Seems like a quick workout, so you must have been real intense.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Awesome! No nasuea? Did you have a drink or is it because of the w/o?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks GOOD there Brother Du!!! i really like it, how did you feel? Pumped, fatigued, let us know!!!
20 Minutes too, thats movin!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> looks like a real good workout there. With the back/chest workout, are you adding any supersets into your routine? Seems like a quick workout, so you must have been real intense.


It was good, I like it. So far at least. It wasnt quite a "back/chest" workout, and there were no supersets. 

The workout was over 40 min long... I wouldnt consider that too quick? 




BTW, your boys did nice today. Kicked our ass pretty good.


----------



## Du (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome! No nasuea? Did you have a drink or is it because of the w/o?


Nope no drink. Forgot it, as I came from work to the gym. I only ate on the ride up, about 25 min before lifting. 

I think its the workout that allows for less nausea.


----------



## Du (Apr 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks GOOD there Brother Du!!! i really like it, how did you feel? Pumped, fatigued, let us know!!!
> 20 Minutes too, thats movin!!!


Thanks boss. I liked it too, and think Ill stick with it for a while. Maybe cycle this and regular full body HIT. I didnt feel too fatigued, I was pretty energized, actually. It was a good feeling.

The workout was 40 min long not 20.... why do you guys think its 20?



Start at 19:17, end at 20:00.


Edit: Oh ok. 20:00 = 8:00 PM. Sorry about that


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there!  Sounds interesting.  Do you think your actually getting enough stimulation?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 12, 2005)

Workouts are looking intense!
Good work


----------



## Du (Apr 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there! Sounds interesting. Do you think your actually getting enough stimulation?


I do, cuz I felt it today. 

*Todays workout:*

12 April 2005
7:29-8:31
248 lbs

Warmup 
5 min on bike

Preacher curls
35*4
55*4
75*6
105*15

Wrist Curls
45*5
65*5
105*5
155*8

BB Squat
45*4
135*4
315*7

BB Calves
385*8
405*8
455*8
475*6

Leg Curls
60*4
120*4
180*5
240*14

DB Preach
45*14 (right arm)
45*19 (left arm)

All in all, cant complain. Lifted by myself tonight, the other guy didnt show. Not a big deal. 

So while I was doing calves, the head attendant comes over to me while Im working my set at 455lbs. I knew for sure she was going to yell at me for having no shoes on, as it was getting looks (as always). She isnt usually there, so I figured she'd say something to me. But nope, she wanted me to enroll in her "stress relief / yoga" type clas that she si trying. She said using my weights could damage my back, etc etc. So she ended up talkin for like 20 minutes, and I was actually interested in waht she was saying. I might do this extreme streching class. (I doubt it.) So that delayed my lifts and cooled me down while doing calves.

Good workout. Next one - Thursday.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Good w/o? No, I think that was one Heckuva w/o!!! How do you like the new routine, are you very sore, or just a little tender?


----------



## BigBadDBOL (Apr 12, 2005)

What up everyone   

What this workout is trying to do is Tear up the muscle just enough so you can repair it the next day...then train again.... This way you can recruit new muscle fibers quicker, and dont have to lay around waiting for your muscles to heal up..... you will see greater strength gains and faster results with this. A lot of people still train the old way of one bodypart a day, this is only providing 52 times you repair the muscle a year and new muscle recruitment....

Now if you really think about it 52 times of growth and repair compared to 156 or so......which would you choose?

BBD


----------



## Du (Apr 12, 2005)

BigBadDBOL said:
			
		

> What up everyone
> 
> What this workout is trying to do is Tear up the muscle just enough so you can repair it the next day...then train again.... This way you can recruit new muscle fibers quicker, and dont have to lay around waiting for your muscles to heal up..... you will see greater strength gains and faster results with this. A lot of people still train the old way of one bodypart a day, this is only providing 52 times you repair the muscle a year and new muscle recruitment....
> 
> ...


Look who showed up.

This guy designed the workout. Smart fuck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2005)

Good thinking there BBD.  Thats a pretty interesting idea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice w/o! Was the woman pretty? The stretching wouldn't be a bad idea, I would like to do it if I had the time. Sneak in a camera though


----------



## Du (Apr 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o! Was the woman pretty? The stretching wouldn't be a bad idea, I would like to do it if I had the time. Sneak in a camera though


 Nasty


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

Really? Nevermind then


----------



## Du (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Really? Nevermind then


Ya, I wouldnt go there.


14 April 2005
7:17-7:52 PM

Weight: 247

Warmup 
5 min on bike

DB Flat Bench
30s*5
35s*5
65s*5
90s*9

CG Pulldowns/Chinups
60*6
120*6
180*4
BW*4 + 2negs

GM's
35*6 bar
120*6 on machine
225*6 on machine
135*15 bar + plates

CG Bench
35*5
135*4
205*9

Upright Rows (dropset)
125*9
105*9
85*11

Weights arent the best, but Im not upset with this workout. Pretty good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Damn good w/o man! I've never heard of doing GM's on a machine though.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Rocco, That was a heckuva w/o!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2005)

Solid bro...very solid!  GM's on a machine...exlain LOL.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2005)

hyperextension maybe?


----------



## Du (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn good w/o man! I've never heard of doing GM's on a machine though.





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree with Rocco, That was a heckuva w/o!!!





			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Solid bro...very solid! GM's on a machine...exlain LOL.





			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> hyperextension maybe?


*Rocco:* See soxmuscle's response.
*Arch:* Thanks boss, I do what I can. 
*DB*: You too, see soxmuscle's response.
*SoxMuscle:* For a Sox fan, youre pretty smart.  

Ya so Hyperextensions were it. I warmed up with those, then did GM's. I dont see much of a difference, except in the weight to use. 

Tonight, 18 April 2005
7:47pm - 9:00pm

Weight - 247

Warmup on bike
5 min

Incline DB Press
30s*4
45s*5
65s*6
80s*14

WG Pulldowns / Pullups

60*4
100*5
140*4
BW*3+1

1-Arm Rows
30*7
45*5
65*5
80*10

Skullcrushers
85*5
105*5
125*14
145*6

Lateral Raises (drop set)
35s*14
30s*8
25s*4

Trunk Curls 
BW*40

Half Mile Run (jog?)
5:00 even



Okay, so I decided I need to go up in weight on the DB Incline Press, 14 reps is too much. Im gonna stop doin pullups and focus on pulldowns until I get to my BW in pulldowns. I hate only doin 3-4. 

My skullcrusher weight, I was happy with that. My form sucked on the last 5 of my 125 set, and I stopped cuz i couldnt keep form, not bc I couldnt move it. My form was better in my first few on my 145lb set. I think im gonna stick to 115 or so and get stricter on form next time. And those lateral raises burned the hell outta me. Its crazy to only be able to lift 25lb dumbells 4 times!!!

All in all, good workout. Im happy but not satisfied.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there...movin some good numbers.  You gotta love those drop sets where your fried and only move some tiny as weights.  A massive guy moving puney weights and struggling....always funny lol!  I use to bust my cousins balls when we did some crazy drop sets like that....I remember him struggling when he was benching 35lb db's on a 5 drop set bench or some shit like that.  It was hilarious.  He's normally into the 120'.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Killer w/o there Brother Du!!! Your skulls make my tri's wanna run away


----------



## Du (Apr 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there...movin some good numbers. You gotta love those drop sets where your fried and only move some tiny as weights. A massive guy moving puney weights and struggling....always funny lol! I use to bust my cousins balls when we did some crazy drop sets like that....I remember him struggling when he was benching 35lb db's on a 5 drop set bench or some shit like that. It was hilarious. He's normally into the 120'.


Thanks. I was there mentally last night, worked out well. Those drop sets were tough, though. Its funny as hell to struggle so much just to move 25 pounders!

Its crazy. I like em.


----------



## Du (Apr 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Killer w/o there Brother Du!!! Your skulls make my tri's wanna run away


Thanks Arch. I wish the rest of me would catch up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> *SoxMuscle:* For a Sox fan, youre pretty smart.


Oh god.  

Nice workout there.  I think we're all happy, but not satisfied.  We'll get there one day...


----------



## Du (Apr 19, 2005)

19 April 2005
7:21PM - 7:51 PM

246lbs

Warmup
5 min

Preacher curls
Bar 35*4
Bar 55*5
DB  35*5
DB  50*22 right arm
DB  50*19 left arm

Behind the back wrist curls
65*4
95*5
135*14

Nautilus Leg Press
35*5
115*5
185*5
395*15 (Good set)

Calf Raises
on leg press 55*5
on leg press 155*5
on leg press 255*5
under a bar 405*14

Leg Curls
45*4
135*5
165*5
240*14

Amen.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

How do you like the routine so far? Awesome w/o Brother, you can really move some weight!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How do you like the routine so far? Awesome w/o Brother, you can really move some weight!!!


I love it, its workin out really well. Thanks boss, I do what I can.

Tonight, April 20 2005

Weight: 246

Bench Press (Bar)
35*5
135*5
155*5
245*9

CG Pulldowns
60*4
100*6
160*4
220*8

Hypers
75*5
150*5
240*6

GM's 
155*9

CG Bench
6*45
135*5
205*8

Upright Rows
35*5
55*5
85*19

OH DB Tricep Press
80*14

Then I was done.


----------



## BigBadDBOL (Apr 20, 2005)

Sounds like my workout is going very well!

Hey if you guys ever want the routine or any help with anything.....I will try my best to help.......

My email is NP131513@cyber-rights.net

DU510  keep it up!  


BBD


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking good buddy!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good buddy!!


Looking REAL good!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 20, 2005)

I think I am going to start chatting with your pal here.  I'd love to get some more knowledge on his style of training.


----------



## Du (Apr 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good buddy!!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Looking REAL good!!!


Positive comments always feel good. Thanks guys.


----------



## Du (Apr 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I think I am going to start chatting with your pal here. I'd love to get some more knowledge on his style of training.


Go for it.


----------



## Du (Apr 21, 2005)

21 April 2005

247 lbs
7:43-8:13 PM

Warmup
5 min on bike

Curls
BB 45*6
DB 30s*5
DB 35s*5
DB 50s*12

Leg Press (Nautilus)
55*6
155*5
255*5
355*4
395*21 (entire stack)

Leg Curl (nautilus)
45*5
165*4
255*11

Seated Calf Raise
BW*4
BW+90*5
BW+160*12

And I was done. Not too bad.







Remember the titans.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice w/o bud!  Looks like your enjoyin the routine.  Keep at it my man!

God damn thats an awsome pose!  He is huge!!


----------



## Du (Apr 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nice w/o bud! Looks like your enjoyin the routine. Keep at it my man!
> 
> God damn thats an awsome pose! He is huge!!


Thanks boss. Hows your "rehab" comin along? You working out in Hackensack at all?

And ya, Oliva was a big guy. Im not a fan of todays competitiors; and of the old ones I admire, hes at the top of the list.

Tonights workout:

22 April 2005
8:19 - 8:50 PM

Incline DB Bench
30s*5
45s*5
65s*5
85s*15

Pulldowns
45*5
120*5
180*5
220*7

BentOver DB Row
35s*5
45s*5
80s*9L
80s*10R

OH DB Tri Press
35*5
55*5
65*5
90*9

Lateral Raises (Drop Set)
35*12
25*7

Quick workout, no warmup. I was rushed through the whole thing. Not too happy with it, but tomorrow is a new day.

One of the best: Boyer Coe


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Du, your last 2 w/o where very impressive, I am really liking your routine. Keep pushin Brother!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 23, 2005)

Hell yea man w/o was still good.  Its an awsome concept ya got there!  

Shoulder is OK I guess....I just did a w/o thursday...just a light full body nothing near failure.  First time my upper torso has felt some weights in 3 months LOL.  I lift in Lodi, its right next to my town of garfield.  I like to take a shower after I get out of the gym so I stick local so I can get home faster to shower and stuff.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2005)

Great going in here Du. I'm feeling left out so I'm toying with coming over and trying it  I just started supderdrol so a program where your in the gym more often would be beneficial me thinks


----------



## BigBadDBOL (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is the workout i designed modify it or just enjoy it how it is 

BBD


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2005)

where are you my boy?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 28, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> where are you my boy?


Was thinking the same thing...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Damn Du you get all these followers and now ya stiff em...cold!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn Du you get all these followers and now ya stiff em...cold!


He never writes...he never calls...


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> He never writes...he never calls...


I say you dump his ass....no one needs to be in a relationship like that!


----------



## Du (Apr 30, 2005)

Ya all want updates or somethin??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ya all want updates or somethin??


----------



## Du (May 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> where are you my boy?





			
				LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Was thinking the same thing...





			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn Du you get all these followers and now ya stiff em...cold!





			
				LiftinBear said:
			
		

> He never writes...he never calls...





			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I say you dump his ass....no one needs to be in a relationship like that!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

>


*Sox:* I was busy watchin the Yanks suck ass.  
*LB:* Where have YOU been? Your journal has been quiet as well.
*DB:* Im not stiffin anyone.... you guys needed a break too. I didnt want ya suffering from a Du Journal addiction. 
*LB:* I dont write or call because you always call me. You know that.
*DB:* Youd make a bad Dr Phil.
*Arch:* A man of many words, eh?

So I did work out last week, had some good reps. Like I maxed out the Nautlius leg press (402.5lbs) for a set of 21. All my weights are up, Im feelin alright.

Im switchin it up this week - not doin my usual routing. I like to cycle routines, so nothin grows old. 

So tonight I just did chest. I weighed in at 248 (after eating).

Warmup
3 min on bike

BB Bench
135*10
185*6
245*4
275*3
285*2  

BB Incline
135*8
185*6
225*4

DB Flyes
30s*6
45s*8

After the flyes, my shoulder was in a ton of pain, so I quit. I know that I cannot do flyes or decline press without major shoulder problems, but I did them anyways. I shouldve known better. My own fault. 

Pretty good lifts though. I havent lifted BB in a long time, and am not all too upset with my progress. I hope to be at 300 by this time next month. 

Think its possible?


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Brother Du, Heck yeah that was a great w/o!!! Big Movers there  
You will NAIL 300 Brother!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2005)

It's definitly possible, but obviously it'll be tough.  Have you ever tried negative work?  I'm sure you have, but I have seen my best jumps in the quickest time using negative work...

What do you think about this "new" Yankee team?  They seem very much improved losing 11-4 tonight in Tampa...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2005)

Some serious weight your pushin the cuz!!  I'm sure 300 will be cake in not time...I give it within 2 weeks.  All you have to do is adjust to the BB agaain not like you dont have that power already.


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

You'll hit 300


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> *LB:* I dont write or call because you always call me. You know that.


 
OK Bud

Hope all iswell...just checking in to see what your up too.


----------



## Du (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay, I'm back.

After the failed trial of ActivaTe, I am going back to using this journal. For a while at least. 

The ActivaTe was alright, nothing all too special. I ahve been cutting since I started it, eating clean and doin a little bit of cardio. I stopped after my shitty trial, and ate dirty for a bit. But for the past week, its been pretty clean. As of today, I am 241 lbs. 

Lifted tonight, some highlights;

DB Bench: 100's x 5
HS Flat Bench: 115 per side
Incline DB Flyes: 50's x 8

DB Curls: 55's x 6
DB Preacher Curls: 55 x 8

Thats all, nothing too serious. I have moved and am trying out all these new gyms. The one I tried today was in Greenwich, its not too bad. Pricey though. Fuck that.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 14, 2005)

So when are you going to use real gear?


----------



## Du (Jun 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So when are you going to use real gear?


That sounds like peer pressure.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> That sounds like peer pressure.


I think he just called you a pansy...but hey thats just my interpretation   

WB big guy!


----------



## Du (Jun 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I think he just called you a pansy...but hey thats just my interpretation
> 
> WB big guy!


 
Haha. Words are only as harsh as the man behind them. Pirate is a teddy bear. 

WB? Whats that mean?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Haha. Words are only as harsh as the man behind them. Pirate is a teddy bear.
> 
> WB? Whats that mean?


LOL teddy bear hahaha.

WB=welcome back


----------



## Du (Jun 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So when are you going to use real gear?


Ive decided against it. Hormones just aren't my thing. Ill just eat more chicken and eggs.


----------



## Du (Jun 20, 2005)

Im new to this whole "eating very clean" thing, Ive always eaten clean, but not "radical cut clean". 

If chicken breast is good, and olive oil is a good EFA.... then is it bad to fry chicken breast in olive oil??


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

Did you find a gym yet Du?


----------



## Du (Jun 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Did you find a gym yet Du?


I have found a few. Right now, I am on a "free trial" at a gym in Greenwich.

My options are:

1. Good gym in Stamford, near work, cheap
2. Powerhouse in Yonkers, 20 min from home, cheap
3. Planet Fitness, White Plains, cheap, but small weights
4. NYSC.... well i dont have to say that.

I am thinking of joining #1, and just going to Powerhouse on the weekends, whenever, for $5 per visit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ive decided against it. Hormones just aren't my thing. Ill just eat more chicken and eggs.


Wow thats interesting, cool.  What have you done in your past (ph's and stuff) and why were you able to do them and not injectables?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2005)

By the way, your plan seems like the best one for sure...


----------



## Du (Jun 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wow thats interesting, cool. What have you done in your past (ph's and stuff) and why were you able to do them and not injectables?


In the past, I have run m1t alone, then m1t with 4ad. I love m1t with a passion, the stuff is great. But right now isnt the time in my life to be shooting hormones into my loins. Just a decision I came to. 

Im not knocking it down forever. Just now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool.  Well goodluck, my freind.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 21, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I have found a few. Right now, I am on a "free trial" at a gym in Greenwich.
> 
> My options are:
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## Du (Jun 21, 2005)

Workouts are goin good. I weighed in at 232.5 today, down from 250ish when I stopped the ActivaTe. Its a bunch of water, but there is no way I pissed out near 20 lbs of water. So, Im ok with it.

Some good lifts today

Flat DB press: 110 pounders for 6
Incline DB Flyes: 60 pounders for 6
DB Curls: 55 pounders for 6
21's: 60 pound bar, two sets

Im still gettin back into it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Im new to this whole "eating very clean" thing, Ive always eaten clean, but not "radical cut clean".
> 
> If chicken breast is good, and olive oil is a good EFA.... then is it bad to fry chicken breast in olive oil??


   The properties of oil changes as you heat it.  The more you heat it the more the fatty acids come out or some shit like that or you kill the good portions of the fat and are left with the sat fats and stuff.


----------



## Du (Jun 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> The properties of oil changes as you heat it. The more you heat it the more the fatty acids come out or some shit like that or you kill the good portions of the fat and are left with the sat fats and stuff.


So it breaks down with heat?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> So it breaks down with heat?


Yes sir....I believe its once it hits the "smoking point" it is like totaly useless.  And olive oil has one of the lowest temp before it hits that point.  Even before that point it still gets messed up some I believe but the smoking point its destroyed pretty much.


----------



## Du (Jul 11, 2005)

Alright I suck at this. 

Consider this work of art officially closed. 

And for your viewing pleasure: http://www.vidafever.com/vidaguerrajacuzzi.wmv


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Wassup Brother Du!!!


----------



## Du (Jul 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Wassup Brother Du!!!


Not much there Michael. How you doin?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL where ya been stranger!!!  How goes it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2005)

There he is.  Du, I am in love with Vida, thanks for posting.


----------



## Du (Jan 3, 2006)

*European Chick vs USA Chick*

'Nuff said.






Courtesty of MsWetback


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 8, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> I have found a few. Right now, I am on a "free trial" at a gym in Greenwich.



I use to live 5 mins from there...



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> 1. Good gym in Stamford, near work, cheap



I use to live 15 mins from there...



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> 2. Powerhouse in Yonkers, 20 min from home, cheap



Grandma lives there...



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> 3. Planet Fitness, White Plains, cheap, but small weights



Uncle works/lives there...

Ya I moved a lot  



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Some good lifts today
> 
> Flat DB press: 110 pounders for 6
> Incline DB Flyes: 60 pounders for 6
> ...



Dunno where your at today, but keep lifiting man


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2006)

FranktheTank said:
			
		

> I use to live 5 mins from there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Funniest part of this - I lifted for ages at the Valley Y in Ansonia. Im sure you know where that is.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Funniest part of this - I lifted for ages at the Valley Y in Ansonia. Im sure you know where that is.


Yo fucker where ya been bro!!!!  Never did get that coffee heh!


----------



## Du (Jan 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yo fucker where ya been bro!!!! Never did get that coffee heh!


 
Im still alive & kickin. And up for coffee! How've you been?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2006)

Hows it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin my Friend!!!


 
Its going well Arch, cant complain one bit. How was your Christmas & New Years?

I am trying to get in more cardiovascular shape, a little bit less lifting. In an effort to achieve that, I have cut out lifting completely for a little while, and am now only doing cardio. I figure once I feel I am in good strong cardiovascular condition, I will return to lifting. 

As an example, I ran 1 mile yesterday, and did 15 bodyweight dips. Today, I ran 1.32 miles. Being 6'4" 240lbs, I don't consider that a small feat; rather content with myself. 

I still hate cardio, and look forward to lifting again. This time for mass, not just strength!


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 9, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Funniest part of this - I lifted for ages at the Valley Y in Ansonia. Im sure you know where that is.



Sure do.  I use to live in both Oxford and Seymour...I'm sure you know where they are...but ya now I'm out in Michigan.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2006)

Did some lifting last night - fucking hurts. Just like all my past indiscretions, I am counting on muscle memory to carry me through the next few weeks.

I am working with a guy to focus seriously on nutrition & intake, as that is an area in which I lack the knowledge to get ahead. So... youll see a lot of that in here in teh near future.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2006)

Played an hour of basketball tonight - no lifting.


----------



## Du (Mar 14, 2006)

Deadlifts Night

Squat ATF:
135*10
135*10

Conventional DL
135*7
225*7
275*6
315*3
365*2
405*1
435*1
450*1 (PR)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Deadlifts Night
> 
> Squat ATF:
> 135*10
> ...


  Fantastic PR BRother Du!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm startin this sucker back up. It has been a while but its good to see a few familiar faces still.

In the past, I focused solely on weights. I hated cardio with a passion and avoided it at all costs. I excelled at the weights as a result, put up some serious numbers, but I never considered myself to be in very good health. Therefore henceforth, my goal is a whole package. Ie: the ability to comfortably run a 5k, but also to bench 300 & squat 450, while having a resting heartbeat of less than 55 or so. That, in summary, is my goal. 

So for tonight, an easy night:

- A warmup on the treadmill
- 1.5 miles on an 8min mile pace
- DB bench
- DB Flyes
- 1arm DB tri-extensions

Then a quick snap in the tanning booth for a little color. I gotta be blunt on these - I love em. Up till a few months ago I would have said they were for teenage girls only, but my wife made me try it (for our wedding), and I am hooked. I feel really good, healthy afterwards. Its nice. 

Song of the night: JayZ - Aint No Love (In the heart of the City)


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

Good to have you back.

I like that lifestyle and have been running much more as well.  I don't want to be winded after walking up the stairs to the balcony at Assembly Hall anymore, ha.

What kind of DB bench/fly work are we talking about?

I went tanning yesterday and while my heart races from embarrassment walking in, when I'm out of there, I've never felt better.  It clears up my skin, makes me look better, etc.

There ain't no love... in the heart of the city.. I like the choice.


----------



## Du (Dec 27, 2008)

Light night, delts:

- Treadmill warmup
- DB Press (started with 25'sx20, walked all the way up the rack, finished at 3 sets of 80's x 6)
- Side Laterals (started with 10'sx20, finished with 30's x 6)
- Front raises (started with 10's x 15, finished with 25's x 8)

& dat's dat. Maybe some legs tomorrow, we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 14, 2009)

Du said:


> I'm startin this sucker back up. It has been a while but its good to see a few familiar faces still.
> 
> In the past, I focused solely on weights. I hated cardio with a passion and avoided it at all costs. I excelled at the weights as a result, put up some serious numbers, but I never considered myself to be in very good health. Therefore henceforth, my goal is a whole package. Ie: the ability to comfortably run a 5k, but also to bench 300 & squat 450, while having a resting heartbeat of less than 55 or so. That, in summary, is my goal.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! I've been out of it for a bit too.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

Gotta love a heavy leg day... light weight!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2010)

lets hear about it, mother effer.

I had a wicked deadlift day today and I'm sore as hell right now.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> lets hear about it, mother effer.
> 
> I had a wicked deadlift day today and I'm sore as hell right now.




I got the notes in my gymbag. Leg-pressed 720 for reps, though.

Still playing with the timing of this NoXplode stuff I just started. Yesterday I had it about 40 min before heading to the gym; my first lifts were great but I fizzled out halfway though. Tonight I drank the punch while in the parking lot rocking out, and my first lifts (squat) sucked. 

I'll be using the guess-and-check method, I guess.



How'd ya do on the DL?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2010)

When I take NOxplode, I take it like 20 minutes before my warm up.  30 minutes and a warm up seems to be just what the doctor ordered.

Deadlifts are good.  Just started a new journal randomly.

720! good god... would like to see that workout.  Didn't know you were back posting here..

What kind of a routine are you doing?


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> When I take NOxplode, I take it like 20 minutes before my warm up.  30 minutes and a warm up seems to be just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Deadlifts are good.  Just started a new journal randomly.
> 
> ...



I'll try to time it that way on Thursday when I am back in. 

Long story; I tore two ligaments in my knee (ACL & MCL) about 18 months ago. I completely, 100% stopped lifting heavy and walked away from anything related to BB or PL. I was able to take a 10day=10 mountain ski trip this past winter (after not skiing at all the previous winter), and in doing so, I showed myself that the knee is good enough to go ATG with. 

I fucked around for half the year, retired, moved to SC, and got back under the weights. Eventually got back on here, about a week ago? Lot of old faces are gone, lot of new faces here. 

I've been running with P/RR/S for some time. I loved it in 2004, I love it in 2010. I figure I'll run it till Thanksgiving or so, then I'll start shifting toward something more compliant with ski-conditioning.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome back Du! 

If you don't mind me asking, how 'young' are you?  I'm creepinp up on 55.  Let's rock it brotha!


----------



## Du (Sep 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back Du!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how 'young' are you?  I'm creepinp up on 55.  Let's rock it brotha!




Thanks; it's good to be back. I am 28.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2010)

Well there you go! Give me numbers to aim for. 28, or 58, great numbers.  Good to see you back on IM!


----------



## Du (Sep 30, 2010)

So, I keep track of my lifts on an Excel file; here's my lifts so far this week:







As you can see, I am a bit all over the place with my lifts. Part of it is me just getting back into the groove. Part of it is the new gym and figuring out new equipment. I dunno... but I'll get into the routine and the numbers will go up. Tomorrow, arms day. PT class on Saturday, then I don't see a gym till Monday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

Your calling 3 * 6 with 300 'weak' on squats?  LOL.  I hate to see what 'strong' is


----------



## Du (Oct 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I hate to see what 'strong' is




You'll see


----------



## Du (Oct 4, 2010)

Very "eh" workout tonight....

Chest / Delts:
- DB Incline Bench / 3*10 / 75's / No comment
- Flat BB Bench / 3*12 / 135 / Very slow, nice squeeze on top. A finesse lift.
- Flat Flyes / 3*10 / 35's / No comment
- Single Arm DB Mil Press / 3*10 / 45's / I like these; never done em before.
- BO Lateral Raises / 3*12 / 30's / No comment.

      Poor workout. Got a phone call just prior going in; was on the phone in the car for   at least 50 minutes. Moreover, I left my notebook at home and lifted by memory (numbers above by memory too).

Going for a 4-mile hike tomorrow; hopefully that'll go well. I've been thinking lately that I should change my goals. Since picking up a weight, my goal has been mass & strength. I am carrying around 19% bodyfat, and though my blood numbers are good, I think at my age, I can do much better.

So just a brainstorm, but I may change up the pace in the near future. Maybe even get a great Trainer. I am thinking, I have the time on my hands, why not...

Right now, I am thinking to bring my 255 to 225, maybe work toward a 5k, while maintaining my lean mass. Bring the BF down to like 12% or so... 

Just a brainstorm...


----------



## Du (Oct 5, 2010)

Legs. 
940-1030 plus stretch.

Extensions / 2*10 / 135
HackSquats / 3*12 / 225
Single Leg Leg Press / 3*15 / 110
Lying Leg Curls / 2*8 / 90
SLDL / 2*10 / 135

      Decent wo. Had a lot of strength left on the Hacks, but the form   was off. Was scraping up my calves and butt. Gotta look into that??? Good burn   on the SL Presses; ego check, I started with 180, had to drop.

Song of the day:





YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2010)

I just saw you are 6'4", 255 lbs?  Man, you are a big dude!


----------



## Du (Oct 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I just saw you are 6'4", 255 lbs?  Man, you are a big dude!



What can I say, I have my mother's hips.


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2010)

Thursday, 7th October 2010

2130-2225hrs

Warmup on Treadmill
- CG Pulldowns / 2*8 / 130 (lots of warmup sets)
- WG TBar Rows / 2*10 / 125
- DB Rows / 3*12 / 65's
- DB Pullovers / 3*15 / 50's
- Abs / 3Way Cable Crunches / 3*15 / 100

      Endurance was good, muscular strength didn't seem to be there.   Usually I fail on endurance, but have more strength. Tonight, the opposite.   Good wo, I guess.                   

Song of the day:





YouTube Video


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2010)

And another...

8 Oct 2010 / 1650-1745

DB Curls / 2*8 / 45s
Cable Curls / 3*10 / 100
Concentrations / 2*12 / 25, 17.5
Dips / 3*8 / 410
Pushdowns / 2*10 / 50
Kickbacks / 1*12 / 20s

Lots of dips sets, probably 10 altogether, working up to the 410.        Happy with the dips. I lost my iPod after the dips, so not only   was I drained (triceps were hurtin) but I lost my tunes. Pushdowns and   Kickbacks were good, nice long squeezes on top. Very nice finesse movements.

I'll be in the gym for class tomorrow all day, but other than that, I am off till Monday. Got family coming down from CT to hang out on the beach for the long weekend; should be fun.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2010)

410 lbs?!

How are you liking Charleston?  I always thought SC would be a nice place to live.  I grew up in Virginia and as a kid would go to Myrtle Beach every summer.  Since I am in 'job transistion', I can move anywhere!


----------



## Du (Oct 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 410 lbs?!
> 
> How are you liking Charleston?  I always thought SC would be a nice place to live.  I grew up in Virginia and as a kid would go to Myrtle Beach every summer.  Since I am in 'job transistion', I can move anywhere!




Yea, I was happy with that. I had trouble maintaining a stable shoulder girdle; I couldnt hold my shoulders down. I ended up shrugging toward the end, and holding them shrugged for the entire movement, just to keep them out of the lift. 

Charleston is great, so far. It's 86 right now, and I live on the water, so that helps. I am not a "summer" guy, I love the mountains and am a die-hard backwoods skiier, but my wife loves the heat and sand. Charleston itself is great with history and culture, and still large enough that it has all the services and restaurants you can ever want or need. I haven't been up to Myrtle yet, so I can't compare myself, but I would imagine it to be pretty similar (at least climate-wise).

Cost of living here is much cheaper than CT as well. I was paying $2800 in rent in CT; and for a comparable condo here, I am paying less than half that. 

If nothing else, it's definitely worth a visit, and October is prime month. Mid 80's during the day, low 60's at night.


----------



## Du (Nov 11, 2010)

Alright, back to it. I've had a ton of family & friends down over the last month, and my lifting has been lacking as a result. As I thought-aloud above, I've decided to change up my workout a bit... I'll be spending all of pre-holiday December skiing, so I figure best to start shifting my workouts toward that. I've gone higher volume; writeup as follows:

Days:
- Upper Body & Core
- Lower Body
- Plyos
- Cardio & Core


UB & Core: (weights 3x20, core 3x30)
- Flat Bench
- Rows
- Pulldowns
- OH Raises
- Tris
- Bis
- Plank
- Situps
- KneeUps
- Supermans


Lower Body: (3x20)
- Squat 
- Broken Knee Statics (3,2,1 mins)
- Leg Press
- Extentions
- Curls
- Calves / Soleus
- Shins


Plyo: (each x10, in circuit x10)
- High Knees
- Knee Raises
- Jump Squats
- Lateral Hurdles
- JumpRope

Cardio: (core 3x30)
- 20 min cardio @ 60-80%
- Plank
- Situps
- KneeUps
- Supermans

Today was the first day of it, and I didn't even get through the whole workout....

- Warmup
- Flat Bench / 3x20 / 50's
- BO BB Rows / 3x20 / 100
- Pulldowns / 3x20 / 80
- OH DB Press / 2x20 / 45's
- OH Tri Ext / 3x20 / 50
- Biceps / Skipped
- Core / Skipped

I really focused on a tight core and slow, controlled movements with awesome squeezes... I got some holy-hell nausea during the shoulder workout. I wasn't really able to shake it, so I called it after triceps.  

Any recommendations for the workout design above? I'd love to hear it.


----------

